# where to find calcium chloride



## gyros (May 25, 2008)

wanted to start dosing my tank with a diy 2 part dosing.

anybody knows where to get some calcium chloride?

tried Home Depot but did not find any.

thanks for the help


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The LFS should have it. I think Tyler at BWI plumbing caries it too.


----------



## gyros (May 25, 2008)

ok i will PM Tyler - got my RO/DI from his bulk buy - i should have asked him then.

thanks.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I received my shipment of Calcium yesterday......


----------



## gyros (May 25, 2008)

PM sent

thanks


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Calcium Chloride available in 4L is $17.50


----------



## gyros (May 25, 2008)

4L? 

L = Lbs (pounds)?

$4.73/Lbs


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

gyros said:


> 4L?
> 
> L = Lbs (pounds)?
> 
> $4.73/Lbs


4 litres or ~ 7.5 lbs

$4.38 / litre or $2.33 / lbs

As always we provide discounts on larger quantities. We are selling it in litres as the DIY 2 Parts mix by the cup for the most part and is easier for most to measure.

1 US cup = 236.588237 ml


----------



## MadChemist (Sep 22, 2007)

"Road salt" is usually calcium chloride, although I don't know if it's pure enough to use in an aquarium or if there's any other stuff mixed in with it.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I wouldn't advise anyone to consider road salt as any type of additive for their systems.


----------



## MadChemist (Sep 22, 2007)

Well, if it's plain calcium chloride with no other additives, and the purity of the calcium chloride is fairly high, with no appreciable heavy metal impurities, then it's the same stuff that you would buy in a fish store, except much cheaper. The trick is figuring out whether or not it meets these criteria. If you can't be completely sure (and it's hard to be completely sure, don't get me wrong), then of course you shouldn't use it.

You can also buy calcium chloride directly from a chemical supplier: https://ssl34.alentus.com/bioshopcanada/detail.asp?Pin=CCL444


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok I agree with on that. This is what I currently stock and is referenced for use in many systems. (Not the same product in your link)

I formally used Kent Kalk and switched over to Calcium Chloride Flakes as mentioned in Reefkeeping Magazine. This is the same product I have now made available to my customers. It's less than 50% the cost of the Kalk I was using.


----------

